# Experienced Working LGD's for sale & 4 Guard Llamas



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I am posting this here, in addition to the barter page, for those who may have not seen it. These are _not_ my dogs. They are a friend's. I own 3 Pyrenees related to the male Pyr that she has for sale, they are an excellent line of pure working Pyrs from this area. I can say, this is an extremely rare opportunity to buy totally broke dogs RUN ON OPEN RANGE in the desert, that is, NO fence. Wide open. They stay with the flock/herd all the time and have proven track record of predator control (the Akbas has killed several marauding dogs). Serious guardians.

PHOTOS are here: http://www.lgdnevada.com/Adolescents___Adults.php


*FOR SALE
*
Three experienced, broke LGD's for sale in Northern Nevada. Herd & flock dispersal forces sale of three superb guardian dogs. Must go soon.

Spayed F Great Pyrenees, "Lola", 8 years old, guarding goats, works best at night patrol; intact M Great Pyrenees "Fabio", 2 years old, guarding goats, works night and day, extremely bonded to goats; spayed F Akbash "Missy", 7 years old, guarding sheep, extremely aggressive with non-guardian dogs (i.e., Border Collies, herding dogs), exceptional in the lambing pen with lambs. These dogs have been run on open range under no fence. Excellent with children, lambs and goat kids. Socialized, can be handled and are fully vaccinated. Prefer Pyrs go together to home with goats, and Akbash goes to home with sheep. All dogs will chain, Pyrs can be loaded into vehicle. Very reasonably priced. Can possibly include some sheep or goats to go with dogs so they have familiar stock with them. Must sell as soon as possible. These are great, hard working, proven guardians that have been running in high predator territory and are successfully preventing any losses. Rare opportunity to obtain totally broke open range LGD's that are socialized, healthy, and great with people as well as stock.

Four guardian llamas that have been running with and guarding goats and sheep also MUST GO. Please call for details.

Can possibly deliver dogs or meet within reasonable driving distance.

Experienced, responsible LGD owners only!!!

*Please call Monica: (775) 296-0546 Located near Winnemucca, Nevada.*


----------

